# (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))



## *mon mon* (26 يناير 2008)

*من أي شبكة انت و ما هي المكالمات التي تستقبلها و من من؟ من الشبكة السماوية ؟ ام من شبكة الاتصالات الارضية ؟ حين يتصل بك الله ماذا تجيب؟ أقلبك مغلق ام لا يمكن الاتصال به بسبب بعده عن التغطية ؟ أم مشغول بمكالمة أخرى أهم ؟ فتؤجل اتصال الله و تستمر في مكالمتك؟ أم تلغي كل اتصالاتك و تتفرغ له؟ من له الاولوية في حياتك؟

تخيل ان لك صديق يحبك كثيراً و يسأل عنك و في كل مرة يتصل بك , إما ان لا تجيب أو يكون هاتفك مغلقا أو مشغولا أو لا يمكن الاتصال به , ماذا سيحصل؟ سيحزن و سينسحب من حياتك و سيجرح تصرفك قلبه , و هذا ما لا يحصل مع أصدقائك المقربين , فأنت تبادر الاتصال بهم دائماً و إن لم تفعل فإنك على الأقل تجيب اتصلاتهم جميعاً و حتى إن فاتك الوقت يوماً و لم تسمع نداءهم حين يتصلون بك.. ترى مكالمه لم يرد عليها فتبادر الاتصال و تقول ماذا كنت تريد مني يا صديقي

أما يسوع فمن أي قائمة؟ من أصحابك المقربين الذين تكلمهم يومياّ أم ممن تفضل عدم الاجابة على مكالماتهم و تطفء رنين الهاتف حين يتصلون بك , أم ممن تسرع إلى هاتفك لاهثاً لمكالمتهم و يخفق قلبك حين يظهر اسمه على هاتفك؟؟؟
*


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

كلام صحيح مية مية
دايما بنهتم باتصالاتنا باصحابنا ودايما بننسى ربنا
شكرا على المضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## *mon mon* (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

ميرسي نونو علي مشاركتك الحلوة دية
 ويا رب دايما نكون معاة ومننشغلش عنة باي شئ من الاشياء


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## *mon mon* (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

ميرسي علي المرور الجميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

*الله يا مون مون*
*فعلا كلام جميل وبجد دي الحقيقه*
*فين ربنا في حياتنا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## *mon mon* (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

ميرسي ميرو ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويا رت كلنا مننشغلش عن ربنا


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

موضوع جميل ورائع بجد

شكرا ليك يا غالى


----------



## *mon mon* (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

شكرا ديانة علي مرورك الجميل دة وتعليقك الحلو 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

*



تخيل ان لك صديق يحبك كثيراً و يسأل عنك و في كل مرة يتصل بك , إما ان لا تجيب أو يكون هاتفك مغلقا أو مشغولا أو لا يمكن الاتصال به , ماذا سيحصل؟ سيحزن و سينسحب من حياتك و سيجرح تصرفك قلبه , و هذا ما لا يحصل مع أصدقائك المقربين , فأنت تبادر الاتصال بهم دائماً و إن لم تفعل فإنك على الأقل تجيب اتصلاتهم جميعاً و حتى إن فاتك الوقت يوماً و لم تسمع نداءهم حين يتصلون بك.. ترى مكالمه لم يرد عليها فتبادر الاتصال و تقول ماذا كنت تريد مني يا صديقي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلامك مضبوط يا مون مون للاسف ويارب نقدر نغير الوضع ده للافضل

شكرا علي موضوعك المميز

الرب يباركك*


----------



## *mon mon* (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: (((+**تــــليفونك المحموووووول**+)))*

شكرا علي المشاركة الحلوة دي يا كوبتك 
وياريت فعلا يحصل  العكس ونكون مع ربنا علي طول


----------

